
Cells with lab-made DNA produce a new kind of protein, a ‘holy grail’ - Varcht
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2017/11/29/cells-with-lab-made-dna-produce-a-new-kind-of-protein-a-holy-grail-for-synthetic-biology/?utm_term=.7b72a399ac1e
======
caio1982
"Romesberg and his colleagues were writing genetic instructions with molecules
life had never seen before — the biological equivalent of Tolkien inventing
Elvish."

We can write better than this... [deadpan.gif]

